# My First Buck!



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

Well into my third year of hunting I finally managed to get a buck. I have passed a lot of bucks over the past couple of seasons but finally came across this one. I first saw him Friday night and I actually passed him not thinking he was big enough. I talked to the other guys I was hunting with and showed them pictures and they told me I was crazy for passing him especially with it being my first. Well luckily he came back to the same spot on Sunday morning and I sent a Spitfire into him and stuck into the opposite shoulder. He ran 65 yards and stopped and then fell over. Still pretty excited about it and cant wait to get him mounted!


----------



## ohiobuck (Apr 8, 2006)

Very nice first buck congrats 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Way to go. Nice first buck.


----------



## Mad-Eye Moody (May 27, 2008)

That's a nice first, second or fiftieth deer. Definite shooter. Congrats.


----------



## talltim (Jul 25, 2008)

congrats, very nice first buck. may there be many more, stay safe


----------



## Bulldawg (Dec 3, 2007)

Congrats man , great buck !


----------



## lonewolf (Mar 4, 2010)

Nice buck 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Congrats on a very nice buck!!!


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

Thanks guys!


----------



## Shed Hunter 365 (Dec 3, 2007)

Sweet looking buck and congrats, now quit smiling. HEHE


----------

